# Eddie Hobbs Funds of choice



## Bigmc (14 Nov 2011)

Hi all,
If anyone checks out Eddie Hobbs website or his news letter he is suggesting for investors concerned about the future of the euro, 2 funds & *Gold Certificates from the Perth Mint (Australia).*

The first bond he is suggesting is *Global Inflation Bond Fund with a Euro Hedge *Location; Luxembourg SICAV managed by *Standard Life*.

The second fund is *AAA Rated Australian Dollar Liquidity Fund. Fund manager JP Morgan.* Location; Luxembourg.

Im just wondering has anyone invested in either of the Bond or the fund, or what you all think of this as a investmant for a someone very concerned about the value of there cash on deposit, with the mess europe is in.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Rory Gillen (28 Nov 2011)

Exchange Traded Funds are a legitimate alternative - there are ETFs to cover both of the above suggestions and you may find they are cheaper, easier to buy and a good deal easier to sell as you are dealing through a stockbroker and don't need to complete paperwork with each transaction once your account is established. 

Rory Gillen


----------



## kerrybiffo (28 Nov 2011)

Hi Rory
Any advice on where to purchase these ETFs? Like Bigmc, i am getting very worried about my deposits


----------



## LDFerguson (29 Nov 2011)

You can buy ETFs from any stockbroker.  Look at some of the Key Posts here in the Investments section of Askaboutmoney for more details.


----------



## MoM (29 Nov 2011)

Have you looked at Eddie Hobbs record?


----------



## Dman35 (29 Nov 2011)

Hi Rory, 

I'm quite familiar with purchasing commodity based EFT's but don't know one that would premit me lodge my money into an Australian cash fund. 

I know the rules of the site state we are not premitted to discuss individual shares etc, so would you mind private messging me the details. 

Cheers
Dermot


----------



## Rory Gillen (30 Nov 2011)

To Kerybiffo,

I run the website www.gillenmarkets.com - have a look and see if its for you

Rory Gillen


----------



## Rory Gillen (30 Nov 2011)

Dman35 said:


> Hi Rory,
> 
> I'm quite familiar with purchasing commodity based EFT's but don't know one that would premit me lodge my money into an Australian cash fund.
> 
> ...


 
Dermot,

There are a plethora of Currency ETFs available and it is one of the easiest way of transferring from Euros to another currency and can be done via your normal stockbroking account.

Rory Gillen


----------

